

How To Stop Your Product Launch From Failing Miserably - biznickman
http://nickoneill.com/launch-your-product-2011-07/

======
angryasian
How is launching completely unrelated products a smart strategy ? If even
launching a single product is hard then launching several is multiplying the
complexity and focus of your company. what if these side ventures become more
popular, are you going to abandon the initial or split your resources.

Suggesting launching a new product everytime you want to test a new feature is
a nightmare. I don't see how this even relates to an intial launch. You're
talking about features, and in this case.. you should release it to a small
subset of your users or in this case build the smallest thing possible to
convey what your features intend to do.

~~~
biznickman
So you have a valid point. I guess I should have said that the issue was
limited to our iPhone app (will update the post). The biggest issue that we're
having is that we can't launch iPhone apps to a subset of users, we have to
roll it out completely for the most part (aside from the beta release).

